# Bike attachment?



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I finally got a bike!!! So now I need an attachment for Kaid. I want to know what kind you you use if you do. What do you like about it? I want one that can lessen the ability for him to pull on the bike(knock/pull me over).


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I ride my bike with 2 dogs, no attachment, personally I think that would be dangerous. I use leashes. I put two 4' leashes together this way I have a short and a longer lead if needed. My both dogs heel and have been going on trails since they were pups. Be careful, I have had a few episodes, one of which I decided a helmut was a good idea. Now all I need to do is include the pup, good thing she's being trained off leash! Have fun.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I used to use the K9 Cruiser bike attachment. It worked great and I've never had a dog pull me off-balance or off course while moving. (One dog did pull the bike to the side when we were standing still.) The only downside is that the attachment point is further back on the bike so you have to turn your head to look at the dog. I solved that problem by putting a mirror on the handlebars on that side so I could look at the dog in the mirror instead of looking away from where I'm going. I'd still be using it except it was stolen with my bike last year.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Bump...more opinions please.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Really like that the K-9 cruiser puts the dog behind the bike.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The one I hear about the most is the Springer Dog jogger

















Springer Bicycle Dog Jogger .. Biking & Exercising Your Dog


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I use the springer. I've been biking along and my dog has stopped dead in his tracks and started pooping and the bike gently came to a stop. There was no suddenness at all. I thought I had hit a patch of mud or something. He's also pulled towards a dog that had rushed up to the fence to bark at him and I barely felt it. I used to bike just holding the leash and I was constantly worried about him deciding to pull or if somehow the leash could get tangled in the bike. It's also dangerous to ride with a leash in your hand when it's on the handle bars because your dog basically has control over the direction of your bike. The springer gives me total piece of mind and makes biking less stressful.

I was driving down the road and some guy was biking his border collie and holding the leash. The dog suddenly lunged away from the bike and the guy completely wiped out and the dog pranced off into the street. It came back to him, but the guy was really pissed.


----------



## sleepswithgsds (Mar 4, 2010)

WalkyDog: WalkyDog Bike Leash | Walky Dog Bike Leash | Bicycle Dog Leash | Bike With Your Dog | Dog Bike Accessory - The Dog Outdoors

I'm thinking of purchasing this when I get my bike this summer. It attaches under your seat.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Also wanted to add, I bought a Springer when I was looking to buy a new bike, before I got the K9 Cruiser... I ended up buying the K9 Cruiser instead because the Springer did not fit my current bike or any of the bikes in the bike shop that were my size.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I just bought the springer. It does not fit my bike properly. My bike about 10 years old an a"unisex" model. I can pedal with it but I have to be careful where I place my foot or I will be hitting it.

It would fit my husband's bike perfectly - man's bike. His bike is too big for me.

My son tired my bike with the springer and said he could not feel the pull (1st time for the dog). Unforutnately the first time out (my son riding, me watching), an unleashed dog ran towards us. My son managed to stop the bike, and Daktoa lunged. He said he had no problems controlling the bike, but he is a very fit, tall 18 year old. All the time this was happening I was wondering if that quick release was going to hold. It did. My son quickly put Dakota in a down.

I have yet to try it.

I didn't like the attachement from the dog to the bike (rope), so I bought a short double clipped leash to use. This way I can quickly unfasten the dog from the bike and have a decent leash.

I saw someone with the walky dog attachement with a austrial shepherd. He said he could feel it when his dog pulled, thus my reason for the springer.


----------



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

I am also thinking about getting the Walkydog. Has anyone else used this? If so, what is your experience?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Tried out the springer this weekend at Algonquin park. Love it. Even though it does not fit my bike ideally as I have to make sure that my heal does not extend too far off the peddle or else I will hit the bar. I did not find this to be too much of a problem as I kept my pace slow and did not do hills.

Dakota did pull after a chipmunk and there was no problem. I did not use their quick release or their attachments. I bought a dog coupler and attached it in such a way as I can quickly remove it and use it as a leash if I needed to. I also extended the length just far enough so she cannot run infront fon the bike.

I wished I had bought the extra attachment now so I can put it on my husband's bike. I will order it before my next trip.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

I'm hoping to get a springer for my poodle and I now have a trailer for my GSD to ride in. Poor girl is not able to run beside. Also remember that it isn't a good idea to run them on pavement. It is too hard and they can easily run their paws raw. So it is best to bike with your dog on trails or unpaved walking paths or rail trails.


----------



## lrandf (Nov 3, 2009)

I got the Springer last month. It took me a while to get the bike attachments to work but it was definitely worth it. My dog did pull a few times and I couldn't feel it at all.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have been using a Springer for about 16 years. I have biked two dogs at a time with it. I don't use the harness anymore and just attach directly to their collars and then have a leash attached to a pinch just to be safe. 

I have been pulled off of a bike by a dog on a pinch collar. She dove for a stick along side the road and down I went. I like my Springer.


----------



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

I bought the walkydog bike attachment and received it yesterday. I put it on, took about 5 minutes, and tried it out. We didn't go far since we are both new to this. She did very well. When we got back, she kept coming up to me, I think she wanted to go again. I'll see how she reacts in the morning when I plan on taking her out again. I don't want to run her too long because we are on pavement and I don't want her pads to get raw or sore. I did some searching on the internet and found a product that is suppose to help protect the pads. It is called "Mushers Secret", has anyone else herd of this product? I'll start another thread as well under that name to see if anyone has used this and get their thoughts on it.


----------



## Bill H. (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a Springer and am happy with it. I used to take my dog out and let him run as fast as he wanted to go with it, until I realized that if he went after a cat I was going to wake up in the hospital (if I was lucky). 

Now I stick to a 5 mph pace for him (he's 6.5 years old), and am working up to a 7-8 mph pace for a 2 y/o bitch I'm going to get an AD ("_ausdauerprufung_," or endurance test) with in the future. I use the harness, and also use a leash on a collar for extra control. I usually coil the leash in my hand and rest that hand on the handlebar.

Take the time to train the dog to run beside the bike before you plan any serious workouts. I have also practiced an emergency stop where I throw the leash out of my hand and grab the brakes. At 5-7 mph, it doesn't take very long to stop. I don't use toe clips and straps, or snap-in pedals.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I use a walky dog and have been using it for about 2 years now. Love it, works great. I can feel a slight tug when they pull, but not enough to make me lose balance or anything.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I took Dakota out yesterday for a little spin with my new springer. The first time I used it was in Algonquin Park on an easy bike trail.

I have her mounted to my right (to keep her away from traffic). What a pleasant ride. This is not a common sight in my neighbourhood and I had many neighbours stop and watch us go by. All were impressed by how well she was trotting beside by bike.

I only went less than 2 km. this time but I will work up to a bit more. She was such a happy dog when we returned. Sure beats my boring slow walking.


----------



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

We have been using the Walkydog for a week now and when I mention we are going for a run she gets all excited, or when she sees that I get out her harness, I only use when I ride the bike with her. I am just riding a short distance now and will increased it just a little each week, so she and her pads can get use to it. As Melgrj mentioned when they pull to the side you can feel a slight tug but nothing that makes you lose your balance.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh man i just got a new bike and a walkydog the other day and it's been a huge success. Lucy LOVES it. You just attach it to right under the bike seat and it's ready to go. I just strap lucy in and we go. I totally recommend the walky dog and a good harness for anyone wanting to give it a shot.

It's funny too how many honks i get with this thing. Everyone smiles and waves like theyve never seen a dog run along a bike before.


----------

